# Young Girl's Rendention Of National Anthem Deemed Wrong



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2011)

Folks are upset about a young girl's rendition of the National Anthem and it's causing a fuss to say the least. 


> An  Indiana school district that told a black teenager to perform "The  Star-Spangled Banner" in a "traditional way" after receiving complaints  about her performance is drawing questions now about whether the  complaints and directive were racially motivated.
> Shai  Warfield-Cross, 16, has performed the national anthem at sports events  at Bloomington High School North over the last year without incident.  But school officials said they received complaints about her performance  during a game in Martinsville.
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/st...d-girls-national-anthem-rendition-stirs-flap/


Listen for yourself... 
[yt]4KVQUjxrgrM[/yt]
A lot better than Roseanne Barr's version I'll say that but it's not the traditional music. If written out note for note and compared to the original then one would see the differences (provided they can read music in the first place). 


> Some who complained  after the game in Martinsville - a predominantly white community about  30 miles southwest of Indianapolis - also said they felt the rendition  was disrespectful to current and former members of the military,  Henderson said.
> Warfield-Cross' family says athletics director  Jen Hollars told the teen last Friday that she would not be allowed to  sing the anthem unless she modified her version and sang in a more  traditional way. "She was not told that she would no longer be  allowed to perform," he said. "She was given guidelines that we hoped  she would follow. She performed the next night using those guidelines  and she sang beautifully."


So she was given a slap on the wrist (so to speak) and behaved herself the next time she performed. 



> Aurora Marin, the teen's stepmother,  told The Herald-Times that the directive denies Warfield-Cross her  "rights of expression and individuality." The family has written a  letter to school officials seeking an apology.
> "The national  anthem is a historical symbol for our country for independence. The  irony is that Shai is being denied her right of artistic expression as a  result of her natural voice and cultural heritage," they wrote.


Artistic expression is one thing, and performing for your own (and other's) pleasure is alright IMO. Yet taking a song which is the official anthem of a country and performing it (as it was written) in a public venue such as a sporting event, or whatever occasion normally calls for it, is something else. 
However I might be wrong in that as per: 



> Khalil Muhammad, an Indiana University history professor, said he  listened to a version of the anthem sung by Warfield-Cross on YouTube  and concluded it was "a fairly traditional rendition." He noted that  many artists, including Jimi Hendrix, Marvin Gaye and Jose Feliciano,  have put their own stamp on the song without significant controversy.  Musicians have also performed the song using traditional Jewish musical  styles, he added.


So what is the crux of this issue?

Be sure to watch the Marvin Gaye version video shown at the bottom of the article.


----------



## granfire (Jan 28, 2011)

She isn't famous yet. Once she gets her recording deal, she can butcher the damned thing 12 ways til sunday and not a word about it.

One thing is sure: you will always get applause for singing the anthem, even if it's only because you finally finished...

I Have heard much worse. I can't say I care much for the soul style of singing it, or adding a few tremoloes in here and there and everywhere...but this is ridiculous, even to me.

The problem would be solved if those lazy buttockses in the stands would belt it out themselves...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe she was in the wrong. Maya Rhudolph is the queen of the Anthem.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm a traditionalist, I don't like it when ANYONE changes the national anthem for "artistic expression".  If you want to change it and sing it at your own concert, then go for it.  But, when you are supposed to be singing the national anthem for an event then stick to the original IMO.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> I'm a traditionalist, I don't like it when ANYONE changes the national anthem for "artistic expression".  If you want to change it and sing it at your own concert, then go for it.  But, when you are supposed to be singing the national anthem for an event then stick to the original IMO.


So this would apply to Marvin Gaye, Jimi Hendrix and several others who were not castigated for their versions? 
(not challenging you, just asking :asian: )


----------



## Big Don (Jan 28, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> So this would apply to Marvin Gaye, Jimi Hendrix and several others who were not castigated for their versions?
> (not challenging you, just asking :asian: )


IMO, yes, I cannot stand the Hendrix version.


----------



## granfire (Jan 28, 2011)

But I am afraid all common rules and notions were thrown out when Whitney Houston recorded it. Tell you what: I thought I was in the twilight zone one fine midnight in Germany when I hear the American national anthem on radio - and not AFN...

(yes, I know, Hendrix did it first...)


----------



## Flea (Jan 28, 2011)

What a tempest in a teapot.  It's a high school game, fer cryin' out loud.  She sang it very well, no sour notes, no booger flicking, no slogan-screaming.  

If you want to see someone disrespect the anthem for real, let's hearken back to ... was it 1990?  Roseanne Barr was booed off the field for that one.  _That's_ disrespect.

Edit:  I just went back and listened to Marvin Gaye's anthem.  It made my knees quiver.    But more to the point, soul and R&B are uniquely American forms of music.  Celebrating them is also patriotic in its way, and I think it's totally appropriate to do so with the Anthem.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2011)

At the big sporting events here the crowd sings the national anthem along with whoever is singing, the crowd will sing it the traditional way at the 'traditional' speed (which is a sort of crowd speed which even the military/brass/silver bands playing traditionally are out of time with) so whoever is singing is out of luck if they want to put their own twist on it. 
We sing with the national anthem here, it's part of the game but very few people sing our anthem differently, it's far too boring for that, it's why we have constant calls to have it changed. The Scottish and the Welsh national anthems are both stirring and sung by crowds with great gusto. 
The only time the national anthem is sung in tune at the right speed is on the Last Night of the Proms, but then Jerusalem, Rule Britannia et al are all glorious when sang there!


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to say that I really don't get the controversy on this one.  It was a nice rendition and didn't stray to far from the original.  You can certainly say that you don't care for it, but to say it's disrespectful is ridiculous, in my opinion.

Not trying to make this a race thing, but more of a musical genre thing, but for those of you that have a problem with this girls "version", I have to ask what about this one:


----------



## billc (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought it was actually a really nice version of the anthem. I bet it there is a jealous girlfriend somewhere here in the mix or some other problem. The anthem is great isn't it. Love hearing it.  the crowd seemed to enjoy it as well.  I am betting there is some problem behind the scenes here.


----------



## aedrasteia (Jan 29, 2011)

re: OP

RANT. on melisma.

that little girl thinks singing is nothing but a constant stream of melisma.
I blame Mariah Carey, Beyonce and, oh yeah, Whitney... too damn much *melisma *!!

poor girl (in video). All she's ever heard is crap melisma from every female singer 
on American Idol or video/radio on every song all the time.. So she wants to be like Fantasia or Beyonce or Christina A, so she does it too, And does it and does it. 
You hear it - or I hear it - at every kareoke bar, at every audition for Talent night, at every freakin try-out for local theater productions of even Rent or West Side Story. 
The girls are just trying to be like their stars but you _cannot_ tell if they actually
have a voice or can even find the melody because they are ornamenting every single frigging note in the measure!  One local theater director explained what this crap is to a group of girls at a vocal audition - and said anyone who did it in her song was out. 
Girls panicked because they have NO idea how to sing anything without it.

to hear/see it done *right*,  Youtube Aretha F. in 1998 stepping in to replace 
Luciano Pavaroti at the Grammys. the one you want is by Digital archives and runs 6:16. She had 15 minutes to prep to sub for Pavaroti in the Nessun Dorma aria from Turandot.
Its not opera, its genius. 
and THAT is melisma in the service of art.

rant ends. thanks  A


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2011)

How about focusing on flag and country, and forget the "theatrics".


----------



## billc (Jan 29, 2011)

For me, as long as it is the actual song, done respectfully, I have no problem with how people sing it.  Patriotism and love of country is an individual thing and makes us stronger as a country.  If the respect and love is there, it will show itself in the rendition.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jan 29, 2011)

seasoned said:


> How about focusing on flag and country, and forget the "theatrics".


 
What part of standing in the bleachers in your regular clothes with a microphone in your hand is "theatrics"?

You could actually argue that it is more "theatrical" at any military event, Super Bowl, NBA Championship, etc., then it was at this game.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 29, 2011)

She is a high school student singing - and singing well - at a high school event.  With a range covering one and a half octaves, the United States anthem is notoriously difficult to sing as written.  I would much rather hear a well-done song with a few tremolos than the often badly sung "traditional" versions.  Also, as others have said - this is an *American* song, being sung with additions from an *American *musical style.  As an American, I see no problem.  Others obviously have other opinions - and one of the joys of being an American is that people are free to hold, and express, those conflicting opinions.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> What part of standing in the bleachers in your regular clothes with a microphone in your hand is "theatrics"?
> 
> You could actually argue that it is more "theatrical" at any military event, Super Bowl, NBA Championship, etc., then it was at this game.


It's an age thing, sometimes I get off point. You are correct, my mind wondered back to later times when I heard other people slay it.


----------



## Flea (Jan 29, 2011)

When I found Roseanne's rendition, Youtube had a link to an even better butchering.  This is so bad, it's good.  I think the best part was how everyone kept poker faces through the whole thing.


----------



## granfire (Jan 29, 2011)

aedrasteia said:


> re: OP
> 
> RANT. on melisma.
> 
> ...



I didn't know the yoddles had an actual name.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought she did a fine job.  I just happy they still sing the song at high school events.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> I didn't know the yoddles had an actual name.


 
A single syllable sung as a group of notes.

"Yodeling" -the movement of singing from the chest register to the head register and back-is something else entirely:

[yt]0qQD1AmHKyA[/yt]

:lfao:


Haven't found anyone "yodeling" the anthem yet, but there's bound to be someone. Karen is quite right about how difficult it is to sing, too....

The tune comes from an 17th century British drinking song, ya know...To Anacreaon in Heaven


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> A single syllable sung as a group of notes.
> 
> "Yodeling" -the movement of singing from the chest register to the head register and back-is something else entirely:
> 
> :lfao:



Yeah... and thank you for that Kaufman memory. Shaking my head... the funniest thing about the man was... he actually took himself seriously when doing those hilarious skits. Definitely ahead of his time.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 29, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah... and thank you for that Kaufman memory. Shaking my head... the funniest thing about the man was... he actually took himself seriously when doing those hilarious skits. Definitely ahead of his time.


 

Love and miss Andy Kaufman almost as much as I do Richard Pryor, and more than Sam Kinison...though not much!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2011)

elder999 said:


> A single syllable sung as a group of notes.
> 
> "Yodeling" -the movement of singing from the chest register to the head register and back-is something else entirely:
> 
> ...


 


It still is a drinking song, with fairly rude words!


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 30, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> So this would apply to Marvin Gaye, Jimi Hendrix and several others who were not castigated for their versions?
> (not challenging you, just asking :asian: )


 

Yes, while I can appreciate the talent etc. in the rearrangement of the national anthem.  I don't want it performed like that at the beginning of a game/event where it is supposed to be the national anthem.  If they want to perform it in their own concert as a part of their set, I really don't have an issue with it to highlight and pay respects in their own way.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 30, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> I have to say that I really don't get the controversy on this one. It was a nice rendition and didn't stray to far from the original. You can certainly say that you don't care for it, but to say it's disrespectful is ridiculous, in my opinion.
> 
> Not trying to make this a race thing, but more of a musical genre thing, but for those of you that have a problem with this girls "version", I have to ask what about this one:


 
Honestly, I liked most of it, but not the parts where she changed it up.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are a couple of versions that I like





 




 
A version I don't like.  Beautiful voice, just not the rendition.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHqFXbs0CjY&feature=related


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought it was fine.   Not great but certainly not disrespectful.   She's ateenager with a nice voice.  My preference is to do without the gratuitous runs, but I try to distinguish between things I don't like subjextively, and things that are _wrong_ objectively.  Intentionally singing out of key and messing up words ala roseanne barr: wrong.  Adding runs and avoiding notes too low to sing in key doesn't qualify as wrong to me.


----------



## Flea (Jan 31, 2011)

A couple weeks ago, On The Rocks christened the new multi-squillion dollar Matt Knight Arena with the anthem at its first game.  They're local heroes, so people are ecstatic to hear them sing whatever they want.  I think they did a great job though.

Ultimately, I think it's a question of whatever makes audience members and the athletes happy.  There is no logical _reason_ to perform the anthem before games, it's just a tradition.  So if communities want to customize it for their own cultures and purposes, I don't see anything more wrong with that than with eating green eggs and ham on Christmas morning.


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2011)

When I was her age, I also started performing in public at school events.  That was also around the time when I started receiving criticism for my music instead of the same old you're-so-talented pat on the head that I received as a younger child.

Personally I think the criticism piled on her (in the article) is a bit over the top. There's nothing magical about giving direction to a student musician.  If you want them to sing the anthem in a more traditional fashion, you ask them to sing the anthem in a more traditional fashion.  Going on and  on about how it was unrecognizable, and it disrespected those who have served makes it look like like there's something more personal there than a simple artistic disagreement.  I can see where concerns of racism are brought up.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 6, 2011)

Better than Christina Aguilera, though......:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Better than Christina Aguilera, though......:lfao:



I agree... was watching that and asked myself ... what song is she singing???


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 6, 2011)

aedrasteia said:


> re: OP
> 
> RANT. on melisma.
> 
> ...


 
LOL.  Reminds me of an NPR interview with some obscure (well, I'd never heard of her) R&B singer.  The interviewer noted that she was unusual in that she didn't use a lot of the melisma that was so popular nowadays and asked why that was.

Her response:  "Because I can sing."


----------

